

The International Space Station Is Abandoning Windows for Linux - autodan3
http://motherboard.vice.com/blog/the-international-space-station-is-abandoning-windows-for-linux

======
ColinWright
Here are a few other reports of the same story ...

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5668312> (zd.net)

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5669927> (zdnet.com)

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5677045> (linuxfoundation.org)

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5680490> (extremetech.com) (4 comments)

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5686586> (gizmodo.com)

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5687720> (readwrite.com)

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5689142> (venturebeat.com)

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5695447> (telegraph.co.uk)

Inerestingly, very few comments or upvotes on any of them.

------
andrewabogado
It's about time

